# Photozone has released their review of the Sigma 35 1.4...



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2013)

Albeit on a Nikon mount.

http://www.photozone.de/nikon_ff/792-sigma3514dgfx


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2013)

Short, positive and a seldom thumbs up


----------



## Menace (Feb 18, 2013)

Heard a lot of good firsthand feedback about this lens. Tempted to get this one over the 35L :


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 18, 2013)

Menace said:


> Heard a lot of good firsthand feedback about this lens. Tempted to get this one over the 35L :



I have it, and like it a lot. Feels good to get photozone's approval though....  They check it in ways I cannot.


----------



## skitron (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL, I will surely spring for one of these when I finally get sick and tired of my Rokinon (aka Samyang) being a manual lens. It's a great lens but this is the 21st century after all, and AF is hard to do without when we don't have split prism focus screens for 5D3. Plus the Sigma is even better anyway...


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2013)

the focus tracking in servo on the 5Dmk3 with this lens blew me away, I have never ever seen a sigma lens perform like this lens. the 85 is ok but it cant compete with the 70-200 in servo and i would put this 35mm in the same category of the 70-200 for its tracking accuracy. very impressed so far


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 21, 2013)

Amazing lens IQ with the Sigma 35, that is for sure. Miles better than the Canon L.

However, I tried (2) copies and both had focusing issues in artificial light that my 35L's have not. It would front focus significantly when used in some indoor lighting (not all). I was constantly having to switch from 0 MA outdoors to +9 indoors (sometimes) and other times 0MA was fine. Drove me a bit insane.

Other then that quirk, it was incredible. I hope to try again in the future, as I don't want to give up on that amazing lens... I just know others have had the same exact issue happen with them and their 5D3, so it may be with that body only, who knows... Waiting to see more info as time goes on before rebuying, again.


----------



## Quasimodo (Feb 21, 2013)

Invertalon said:


> Amazing lens IQ with the Sigma 35, that is for sure. Miles better than the Canon L.
> 
> However, I tried (2) copies and both had focusing issues in artificial light that my 35L's have not. It would front focus significantly when used in some indoor lighting (not all). I was constantly having to switch from 0 MA outdoors to +9 indoors (sometimes) and other times 0MA was fine. Drove me a bit insane.
> 
> Other then that quirk, it was incredible. I hope to try again in the future, as I don't want to give up on that amazing lens... I just know others have had the same exact issue happen with them and their 5D3, so it may be with that body only, who knows... Waiting to see more info as time goes on before rebuying, again.



Interesting. I have not had this problem, but that might also be because I have only used it on a 5D II and a 1Ds III, and not a 5D III. I had the chance to use it on a 1Dx this weekend, but did not think of it, as I was lucky enough to borrow the 500 F4.0L II  But I will get the chance again. 

I have had one issue with mine, a greenish cast on pictures taken in studio, but was told by the servicedep. that it was probably due to a sort of flare phenomenon.. Otherwise I have had a great time with it


----------



## Viggo (Feb 21, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> the focus tracking in servo on the 5Dmk3 with this lens blew me away, I have never ever seen a sigma lens perform like this lens. the 85 is ok but it cant compete with the 70-200 in servo and i would put this 35mm in the same category of the 70-200 for its tracking accuracy. very impressed so far



Have you tried AF speed and accuracy against the 35 L?


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 21, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Have you tried AF speed and accuracy against the 35 L?



The AF speed and accuracy are as good as anything Canon offers. Sigma has finally nailed AF with Canon.
I would argue this is a better lens than 35L in every way but weather sealing. Some would favor the OOF rendering of the Canon over the razor sharpness of the Sigma. To each their own. No reason for a current 35L owner to switch though.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 21, 2013)

bchernicoff said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried AF speed and accuracy against the 35 L?
> ...



The 35 L isn't weathersealed either, and it's one of the biggest reason I want the 35 L II now that the sigma isnt't sealed either.

I must say that the 35 L is my favorite fast prime, and I have had them all. 

This is a snap from the other day at , hm, think it was f1.8


----------



## drjlo (Feb 21, 2013)

Invertalon said:


> Amazing lens IQ with the Sigma 35, that is for sure. Miles better than the Canon L.
> 
> However, I tried (2) copies and both had focusing issues in artificial light that my 35L's have not. It would front focus significantly when used in some indoor lighting (not all). I was constantly having to switch from 0 MA outdoors to +9 indoors (sometimes) and other times 0MA was fine. Drove me a bit insane.



IME, this sort of thing is the reason when one buys Sigma lens, it MUST be from a place with good return policy. I learned this lesson the hard way myself.. :'(


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a 35L for a few yrs..
JUST sold it to await the Canon 35L II...I am waiting still...
////////

right now I bought the Sigma 35 f1.4 WHILE I am waiting...
the Canon was 2 clicks off of perfect on a [email protected]
.... and on 5D3...the Sigma is 3 clicks off.............. well I am still fiddling with it... 
but very close to done ...near...far shots.... just about right

it is almost 1 stop sharper than the 35L..
meaning Canon @ f2 is about like Sigma at f 1.4

Sigma ...for me focuses slightly slower...

but VERY sharp wide open...
and accurate on 5D3 ...all the time low light....big light....

as I said I will buy the Canon 35L II IFF it is better...

just a few shots here ...so far


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 21, 2013)

and these two shots

way lower chromatics too.....
and I say the bokeh is about the same MAYBE Canon is smoother...but very small difference

again, the Canon focuses slightly faster... sometimes

nice solid lens
my 14L II, this 35 f1.4 and either 85L II, 100L macro or 135 f2...
....three lenses is all you need to walk about and get a lot of options

Canon needs to go for the distagon bokeh and even sharper and lower CA..
I am waiting for the NEW Canon 35L II

good enough to KEEP

competition is grand...ain't it?


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 21, 2013)

TommyLee said:


> it is almost 1 stop sharper than the 35L..
> meaning Canon @ f2 is about like Sigma at f 1.4
> 
> Sigma ...for me focuses slightly slower...
> ...


Those shots look great. That is super-duper wide open performance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 21, 2013)

Viggo said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > the focus tracking in servo on the 5Dmk3 with this lens blew me away, I have never ever seen a sigma lens perform like this lens. the 85 is ok but it cant compete with the 70-200 in servo and i would put this 35mm in the same category of the 70-200 for its tracking accuracy. very impressed so far
> ...



only shot one wedding since i got it last week, but have another in a few days where i'll give it another good workout.

no i dont have a 35L i almost bought one and then the sigma rumour came out so i waited
so far i have found the sigma to be dead on accurate in any light from outdoors at mid day to the back of a limo at midnight, I've only used it on the 5Dmk3 so far with its servo on demand via the DoF button and so far the hit rate is 100%. I have not done any AFMA on this lens and probably wont bother either.
AF is more accurate than the 85f1.4 which sometimes misses but this is probably more to do with the significantly different DoF between a 35mm focal length and an 85mm focal length


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are two from today in Brooklyn. Shot with the Sigma...both at 1.4


----------



## infared (Feb 24, 2013)

Its such a great lens....at a great price..I WANT IT!!!!!!! LOL! (In a Canon mount OF COURSE!!!!)


----------



## distant.star (Feb 24, 2013)

infared said:


> Its such a great lens....at a great price..I WANT IT!!!!!!! LOL! (In a Canon mount OF COURSE!!!!)



I'm with you, Bob. I think I'll be ordering one in the next month or so.


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 26, 2013)

SO.....

NOW Canon can step up....

I bet they pulled their 35L mk II at the last minute.. because the Sigma was so good...
(I bought the Sigma ...it is very good)

BUT
I would like to see Canon put out a response toe the Sigma success... and it is ...success

let's have some ...best lens Canon ever made.....sort of lens with the New 35L II....

lets have some world shaking Bokeh quality.....
and maintain sharpness....

I want it already,....
selling my tractor and ... barn... 
Kids can go to ...local community college ...

TOM


----------



## Anthony (Feb 26, 2013)

Is photozone credible after their missed 24-70 II review.

This zoom is said the best ever made in its category in some reviews such as Dxomark. I trusted photozone. 
I doubt.


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 26, 2013)

TommyLee said:


> I would like to see Canon put out a response toe the Sigma success... and it is ...success
> 
> let's have some ...best lens Canon ever made.....sort of lens with the New 35L II....
> 
> ...



Making the "best ever" is expensive ... very expensive!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 27, 2013)

Shot another wedding yesterday and used this lens at the reception, the AF performance of this lens is staggering, In AI servo on 5Dmk3 in low light it is simply nailing everything.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Photozone.de's tests a lot. Having just skimmed this one, I have a major question. Why is it mounted to a D3s and not a D800? Isn't the testing done via the camera's imager? 

Two things surprise me after looking at their data: There is no outrageous sharpness in the center until f/2.8 (I thought it was supposed to be relatively extreme even near wide open)...and there is a huge amount of vignetting at the wider arpertures. Based on Lensrentals' tests and commentary, I thought it would have scored higher marks for sharpness at wider than f/2.8, and I didn't realize the vignetting was as severe as it is in this test.

That said, I suppose it probably still is the sharpest 35mm lens in production.


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 27, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> That said, I suppose it probably still is the sharpest 35mm lens in production.



Don't forget Leica. Their 35mm lenses are pretty great. It would be interesting to see a comparison.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > That said, I suppose it probably still is the sharpest 35mm lens in production.
> ...



I don't forget Leica, but unless you're willing to take a hack saw to your DSLR, there isn't a good way to directly compare. I volunteer yours... 

*And Tommy Lee, first you made us jealous of your fast and furious ex, and now this????* What the hell, man...that to_p humming bird_ (crop?) picture is practically stunning...you could sell prints of that thing! I would buy one if the price was right 

You're telling me you friggin shot that with a 35mm sigma on a full frame camera? How many inches were you from the bird? Was it through a window (doesn't look like it)? Or are your hummingbirds so tame that they will land on your nose?

And *bchernicoff*, your girlfriend is such a cutie, is she taken? ;D


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 27, 2013)

Zlatko

yes ...expensive...I'll sell the sigma... and come up with another $1500...gasp!
hence my ...partly) tongue-in-cheek 'sell the farm' comment


let me say 
they took a pretty good 70-200 f4 ... and added I.S. and sharpened it up and it is arguably the sharpest zoom around.... amazing act...topping themselves..

they can do it....
it was not that much more expensive than the old non I.S. version...
/////////////

put the team on it....lock the door... be a hero...
this is an invitation...frankly....

stop leaving work early on thursday guys....

..........

doncha love competition!

P.S. the Sigma is quite sharp and bokeh is as good as any 35..... well...yes... this is subjective...
but it works for me @ f1.4


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 27, 2013)

CarlTN
Thanks for enjoying the shot

yes that PREVIOUS shot... is my Sigma 35 f1.4 @ f2....cropped from the center
not really the right lens...just testing it...

birds ...mostly at my window
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/3368222485/photos/2436708/5d3_2330?inalbum=birds-around-me

Frankie's feeder is 2" from the window edge....
I shoot them with the macro ....usually
here are two of Betty (his wife) ... then their baby Frankie Junior 

then one of Frankie in the right light

sometimes with 70-200 with a tube...
but macro gets me the closest

thanks Canon..... for the silent mode on 5D3

TOM


----------



## dslrdummy (Feb 27, 2013)

TommyLee love the photos and the narratives. Any update on Biff? Thanks.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 27, 2013)

Tommy, those next ones are nice too. If I had shots that good of hummingbirds, I would try to sell prints somehow.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been trying to find out a bit more on the AF than "it seems as quick as the 35 L" and found this test;

http://www.lenstip.com/359.10-Lens_review-Sigma_A_35_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Autofocus.html

It's not about finding focus fast on a still subject, it's how well it works with a "Case 6" AF-scenario and tracking.

And these samples, are they anywhere near sharpish at all? They look pretty useless to me.

http://www.lenstip.com/359.11-Lens_review-Sigma_A_35_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Summary.html

And another thing, over at TDP it's stated that the 35 L is better in the corners @2.8, while everybody else seems to think it's MUCH better always. Why these inconsistencies?

Anyone who owns this care to comment?


----------



## insanitybeard (Feb 27, 2013)

Anthony said:


> Is photozone credible after their missed 24-70 II review.
> 
> This zoom is said the best ever made in its category in some reviews such as Dxomark. I trusted photozone.
> I doubt.



In fairness to Photozone, is it not possible that sample variation had some part to play? From the review, it sounds like they only tested a single copy of the 24-70 II. Much has been said in this forum about variation between samples of the new 24-70, so I think it's a little unfair to make that conclusion. If somebody in this forum believes they have a stellar copy of the 24-70 II, why not send it to Photozone for a retest?!


----------



## TommyLee (Feb 27, 2013)

dslrdummy

thanks for asking about Biff..... he was my closest wild animal friend
it has been a few weeks now.... I believe he is gone
------------
I had a lab retriever MIKE when I was a kid... he peed on the colonel's flowers across the street....living on-base. So...we were told to get rid of him. My dad gave him to a rice farmer ...in the valley. I am sure Mike ran and swam his life away..
but
I never got over that event......over MIKE. Never had another dog.
------------
Biff is right there behind Mike...in bonding... I never saw a Jay other than Biff that would stand a foot or so from me...on the windowsill.. and just look at me...mumble little hellos...and listen to me play guitar.. 
he liked the maj7th chords.. 

it was a close friendship... of course he ate like a king
--------
same building.. yrs back....up on the top floor ..with a view...
we had an air cond unit that stuck out the window...
and had a plastic 'window' above it to finish sealing the weather out.
I would take out that plastic.. and the air con was then an open-air platform ....just below eye level...

I got a passing seagul to land there once... coaxing him with a bit of salmon..
then he came every day... of course...so I left the plastic out most of the time.. 
and so 'Johnny' came by...landed on the air con platform ... and basically walked inside and cried out .. 
each morning... he woke me up... like a rooster
his wife sat up on the roof facade... 10 feet up and they took turns...but he controlled it all
if I left the plastic in...he would tap tap tap on the window... and I would remove it...

Johnny took food from my hand...usually dog food pellets...sometimes fish ..
and like Biff..later..I would talk quietly to him..face to face... a foot away..
...usually about how handsome he was...but sometimes politics..

when we moved downstairs he circled for months .. and followed me to the market sometimes....I really missed him too.... but then Biff showed up down on the patio.
and the hummers too...

Biff's remaining wife and I believe his offspring ..hang out...but Biff was unique...

thanks for asking about Biff ..... 

Young Biff
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/3368222485/photos/557448/img_2874-2?inalbum=birds-around-me
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/3368222485/photos/566156/img_3170-2?inalbum=birds-around-me

Old Biff
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/3368222485/photos/2241208/biff-gruff?inalbum=birds-around-me
http://www.dpreview.com/galleries/3368222485/photos/2407706/biff-s-last-days-2?inalbum=birds-around-me

Tom


----------



## risc32 (Feb 27, 2013)

Viggo said:


> I've been trying to find out a bit more on the AF than "it seems as quick as the 35 L" and found this test;
> 
> http://www.lenstip.com/359.10-Lens_review-Sigma_A_35_mm_f_1.4_DG_HSM_Autofocus.html
> 
> ...



For the corner sharpness i'd just look at the charts Roger at lensrentals has posted a few times with the sigma in the mix. I really like all the great reviewers out there, but somethings can really only be learned while tested in mass, and Roger gets it done better than anyone. He's in a unique position owning and testing hundreds of camera bodies and lenses on high end equipment. The sigma is the real deal.
As for the AF tracking, i've had good results. that's hardly scientific but it's the best i can personally offer at this point. I've seen video reviews, i think it was posted here, comparing the sigma to the L. If i remember correctly, the reviewer thought that the canon was just a bit quicker. he also pointed out that the L has a much longer focus track, so it's a real feat that it's able to be as quick as it is. I don't think the reviewer commented on AF tracking ability. that is annoying. I swear, on of these days i'll come up with some repeatable AF tracking test and post my results with my gear. Before you all say how they wouldn't hold true under all circumstances, i know. perfection is the enemy of good.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 28, 2013)

risc32 said:


> For the corner sharpness i'd just look at the charts Roger at lensrentals has posted a few times with the sigma in the mix. I really like all the great reviewers out there, but somethings can really only be learned while tested in mass, and Roger gets it done better than anyone. He's in a unique position owning and testing hundreds of camera bodies and lenses on high end equipment. The sigma is the real deal.



Well said...


----------

